# 09 Rossi One MAG and Jones bindings



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

Absolutely love this board and bindings. Its almost impossible to catch an edge and will hold on any s#!+ terrain. (like in PA) The bindings are a good flex. Stiff enough for the groomer runs and soft enough for the park.


----------

